# Retiring Early.



## Ken N Tx (Dec 17, 2014)

When I turned 62 I was itching to retire. I put a pencil to my bills and would come up $300 to $400 a Month short! 

Again at 63 and 64 I did the same and came up with the same figures! 

My wife had been a stay at home mom/housewife and had not worked (outside the home) for 40 years. She had no contributions to Social Security.

My oldest son called me one day and asked if I knew that mom was entitled to Social Security even if she did not contribute to the system! It is called Spousal Benefits.

I called the SSA and inquired about the benefit. Since I would be retiring 2 years early, my spouse would receive an amount equaling 45% of what I would receive!! This came to $600 to $800 a Month!!

I retired in June of 2008 and have been enjoying every minute!!

I hope this helps someone else...


----------

